# I wuv da Tiara!



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi fwiends!
Mommy took me to da mailwox an ders a pacwage!! so I opens it an ders da most pweetiest Tiawa I'ves ewer seen!! :chili: 
so den i fout to havs tea time an weaws da tiawa! i made tea fow my bestest buddies evew, Meme and Lacie!! i wuv dem! :wub::wub:
den mommy took piccies an i has to pose, mommy says i posed welly well! :thumbsup:

i wants to let yous all know dat mommy will post hew Tiara question tomorri, tuesdi apwil 3 at 7pm eastewn time zone!! whose evew ansews wigth, gest to weaw da Tiawa!! so be suwe to tuwn in! :aktion033:
wots of huggis!:wub:
Pearlan


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Pearlan, you look regal! A princess for sure!!!! :wub::aktion033:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh Pearlan, you look like a queen, just beautiful!:wub::wub:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Pearlan, you do look beautiful.
That tiara fits you just perfectly. It looks like it belongs on your sweet little head!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Oh Pearlin, you look beautiful and very royal!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

You look lovely, Your Highness!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Pearlan you are georgeous! You even have a throne to sit on with your pretty crown!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

what a princessssss !!!!!! oxoxoxoxxo


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Pearlan, you take my breath away. You certainly look like a Queen....I guess because you are a queen.

MiMi said to tell you, "Kiss. Kiss"


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

*Missy* said:


> Pearlan you are georgeous! You even have a throne to sit on with your pretty crown!


It looks like you're having a Royal Tea Party also!!!!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Pearlan, you make that tiara shine and look so pretty and regal. You are for sure the princess of the day.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I love it! :wub: Pearlan, you look absolutely beautiful with the tiara.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh my :wub2: I KNEW IT!!!!! deep down inside that precious face was a princess :wub: and now I see the confirmation :wub: you look super good with the tiara, Princess Pearlan :wub: :tender:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Pearwin, yu is da mos beauteous pwincess ever! :wub:

Hugs and slurps, Button


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

mfa said:


> Hi fwiends!
> Mommy took me to da mailwox an ders a pacwage!! so I opens it an ders da most pweetiest Tiawa I'ves ewer seen!! :chili:
> so den i fout to havs tea time an weaws da tiawa! i made tea fow my bestest buddies evew, Meme and Lacie!! i wuv dem! :wub::wub:
> den mommy took piccies an i has to pose, mommy says i posed welly well! :thumbsup:
> ...


 
Oh my gosh you look so gorgeous and a true princess, what a prefect gift, looks like it was just meant for you, beautiful:wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, Pearlan! You look gorgeous with your new and sparkly tiara!!!

Love your pose, like a beautiful princess! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Your Highness. . . has obviously had enough in the last pix! :HistericalSmiley:
but what a beautiful lady she is! I wish we could all join you for tea and it would surely be "Lady Gray."
Every pup should be treated this way, every hour of every day! 
:thumbsup:
:wub::wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness, You are truly a little princess now. Yes, when you have such a beautiful tiara for such beautiful little girl, the whole world should witness it!!! I must say that is such a fine looking tiara.......you know CeeCee had one and she wore her pink tutu with it. It makes a little girl proud. I can tell that it is very hard work being a beauty queen, the last picture:tender: says it all, the crown gets heavy and a little beauty needs her sleep. Oh Pearlan, that tiara is the prettiest one I have ever seen~!!!! :heart:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Pearlan, Your Grace, you look most beautiful. Very regal indeed.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Such a pretty, pretty girl. The tiara is very fitting to such a stunning fluff!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

:forgive me::forgive me::forgive me: What a gorgeous girl! Love the tea next to her throne LOL


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Pearlan you look soooo beautiful and you do pose so well! You are a true princess!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Is there perchance a pea beneath your royal throne, your majesty? 

Princess Pearlan preciously posing as per her picture taking parent. Who could ask for anything more? Florence, Pearlan looks stunning and I love the tea time touch. :thumbsup: Tyler said he'd gladly be Pearlan's humble servant, or court paramour. :blush:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pearlan -- yous wooks sooooooooooooooooooo beaootiful in da Tiara!!! Dank you for making teas for me and MiMi. Yours my Bestest Buddy and MiMi is Tiwwy's Bestest Buddy. Wuv, Wacie

OMG -- but she looks gorgeous and so very regal. The Tiara couldn't have been sent to a more worthy fluff. What a BEAUTY!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh wow Pearlan, You look like the prettiest princess ever:wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

fank you awunties, fow all da nice comments!! :wub:
been a pwincess is wots of wowk, but i wuvs been one!:chili:
huggis! :heart:
Pearlan


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Is there perchance a pea beneath your royal throne, your majesty?
> 
> Princess Pearlan preciously posing as per her picture taking parent. Who could ask for anything more? Florence, Pearlan looks stunning and I love the tea time touch. :thumbsup: Tyler said he'd gladly be Pearlan's humble servant, or court paramour. :blush:


Hi awunti Sue!
pwease tell Tywer hes always inviteds fow tea time!! :wub2:
huggis,
Pearlan


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mfa said:


> Hi awunti Sue!
> pwease tell Tywer hes always inviteds fow tea time!! :wub2:
> huggis,
> Pearlan


Pawl Ann - I would wuv to hab tea with you. My mommy suggests Engwish Bweakfast tea since yaw a woyal and da woyal famiwy libs in Engwand. I wike da bweakfast idea since I don't know if I wike tea. 
Huggies back,
Tywer:wub:


----------

